# TAH - Placenta Accreta with hemorrhage.



## neha.bhatnagar (Sep 21, 2009)

Our OB/Gyn physician has performed ASST SURG for C-Section + TAH

Diagnosis are:
Placenta Previa 
Placenta Accreta with hemorrhage
Bladder laceration 
Kinking of right ureter

What diagnosis should I take along with total abdominal hysterectomy. Reason for doing TAH is given as Placenta Accreta with hemorrhage. 

Can this be coded as:
59514.80 - 654.21, V27.0
58150.80 - 666.02
Please guide.

Thanks & Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 21, 2009)

You need to match your coding with the primary physician.  Call their office and get the codes, both dx and CPT, links etc.......


----------

